# East Galveston Bay - Double T Guide Service



## TexasSlam18

The fishing has been great this month. Lots of bites wading and also catching them deep and drifting. The past couple weeks have produced trout limits, and some flounder and redfish with trout to 4.5 lbs. Give me a call to get on the water. 409-313-1750


----------



## TexasSlam18

*4/11*

Evening bite


----------



## TexasSlam18

*Redfish*

On a solid redfish bite. Knocked out a quick 2 man this evening and released many more. Get with me to get bit.


----------



## TexasSlam18

*More redfish limits*

I took my wife, who is 39 weeks prego, and got our limit quick and caught and released steadily for a couple hours then went home. Get with my to get bit.


----------



## TexasSlam18

*fish are still biting*

The fish are still biting. Give me a call if you want to get on the water


----------



## TexasSlam18

Evenings have been lights out with solid action on trout up to 6 lbs. Let me know if you want to go. I have some afternoon availability this week.


----------



## quackills05

How much you charging for an evening trip?


----------



## Dauzatfisher21

Your killing them way to go


----------



## TexasSlam18

Still getting em. Call or text to get on the water. Morning and evening trips.


----------

